# MA, North Shore



## Avanter (Aug 31, 2006)

Looking for a player, possible part time GM, for a DnD 3.5 game that meets every monday night. Email Avanter.rm@verizon.net for more info. We play in Beverly and Gloucester.


kev


----------



## Avanter (Sep 15, 2006)

*anyone?*

:bump:


----------



## Avanter (Oct 23, 2007)

*bump*

another bump


----------



## carlbobo (Oct 23, 2007)

What are the times?


----------



## Avanter (Dec 15, 2007)

*Times*

Thu at 8 pm.


----------



## Avanter (May 10, 2008)

Bump here.

Gloucester on Monday, Tuesday or Thursday.


----------

